# 2013 Westminster Dog Show



## woahlookitsme (Feb 11, 2013)

Is anyone else a nerd like me?!? 
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/groupresultsindex.php?year=2013

*Best Of Hound Group*
American Foxhound: CH Kiarry's Pandora's Box "Jewel"
2nd place Basset Hound: GCH Topsfield-Sanchu Eenie Meenie Miney Moe
3rd place Petits Bassets Griffons Vendeen: GCH Soletrader Maggie May
4th place Otterhound: GCH Aberdeens Under The Influence

*Best of Toy Group*
Affenpinscher: GCH Banana Joe V Tani Kazari "Banana Joe"
2nd place Miniature Pinscher: GCH Marlex Classic Red Glare "Classie"
3rd place Pekingese: CH Yakee Easily Persuaded
4th place Pug: GCH Hill Country's Tag I'm It


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 11, 2013)

lol i guess not
*
Best of Non-Sporting Group*
Bichons Frises: GCH Vogelflight's Honor To Pillowtalk "Honor"
2nd place Standard Poodle: GCH Brighton Lakeridge Encore "Ally"
3rd place French Bulldog: GCH Bandog Bayou's The Warrior
4th place Tibetan Spaniel: GCH Kan Sing's Tenzin

*Best of Herding Group*
Old English Sheepdog: Bugaboo's Picture Perfect "Swagger"
2nd place Puli: GCH Cordmaker Rumpus Bumpus
3rd place Beauceron: GCH Beowolf Rime Des Monts Du Lac
4th place Canaan Dog: GCH Pleasant Hill Magnum Of Samara

Until Tomorrow


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 11, 2013)

I watched a bit, unfortunately the part where the dogs were bred to hunt rabbits. I've watched more other years.


----------



## hannah_biota (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like the toy judge liked the smooshy faces!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2013)

orlena. the basset hound? Yep. In the past we ate what the land provided. Rabbits were one of those things. 

lol hannah_biota yep it was a good day for the smoosh faces. I was excited about the pug and that the pekingese didnt win haha. malachy won last year and i was oh so rooting for the dobie or dalmation. Im excited to watch something other than the superbowl and everyone else on FB gets to hear about it


----------



## Hyatt101 (Feb 12, 2013)

I LOVE dog shows! I normally watch this one every year, but I missed it


----------



## kmaben (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice to see the otterhound. About 10 years ago there were only 8 or so dogs registered in the united states. I got to meet one of them when I worked at my vet clinic.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't watched it yet but I did set it to record. Life is a little crazy right now so not much time for watching tv. I love seeing all the dogs but I definately have my favorite breeds.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2013)

i just finished watching the golden retrievers and cane corso breed shows. Gorgeous dogs! Breed judging will go on until today around 2 i think and then the other three groups and Best In Show is tonight at 8/7c on msnbc

Heres live: http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's round 2 

*Best of Sporting Group*
German Wirehaired Pointer: GCH Mt View's Ripsnortersilvercharm "Oakley"
2nd place Black Cocker Spaniel: CH Casablanca's Thrilling Seduction "Beckham"
3rd place English Springer Spaniel: GCH Wynmoor Champagne Supernova "Peyton"
4th place Clumber Spaniel: GCH Clussexx Collaboration With Traddles "Seymour"

*Best of Working Group*
Portuguese Water Dog: GCH Claircreek Impression De Matisse "Matisse"
2nd place Doberman Pinscher: GCH Protocol's Veni Vidi Vici "Fifi"
3rd place Boxer: GCH Winfall I Dream Of Style
4th place Rottweiler: GCH Chancellor Flirt's Hi Flyin' Gladiator


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2013)

*Best of Terrier Group*
Smooth Fox Terrier: GCH Slyfox Sneak's A Peek "Adam"
2nd place Wire Fox Terrier: Afterall Painting The Sky "Sky"
3rd place Border Terrier: GCH Meadowlake Simply Sinful "Maya"
4th place Russel Terrier: GCH Goldsand's Columbus


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2013)

*Best In Show*
"Banana Joe" Affenpinscher

*Reserve Best In Show*
"Swagger" Old English Sheepdog

Beautiful dogs. Swagger was the only group winner who was not a champion


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Loved that Boxer! I could've sworn they said she was from Texas but when I googled, they're actually from Canada  I think she deserved 1st, I think that Portuguese Water Dog was the ugliest thing. I'm sorry if anyone has one or loves them. Just my opinion. But I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 13, 2013)

Disappointed that the doberman did not win her group but a great win for the sheepdog and the Affenpinscher totally deserved it. Jason was sad though. He thinks it should have been "The bitchen freeze" :/


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 13, 2013)

that Doberman was gorgeous I remember that one well.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 13, 2013)

Yea fifi won her group last year! I watched the dobies show they are amazing with how well mannered they are! Handlers could stand 2 feet away from them and those dogs would stand so still! 

I don't like Portuguese Water Dogs but that dog was so smooth in its gait. Really eye catching. 

LOL at the bfs comment haha my bf decided he would be willing to get a whippet if he had the chance. I love all greyhound typed dogs so I was happy.

The terrier group was the funnes to watch those dogs were having a good time showing


----------



## ldoerr (Feb 15, 2013)

I watch it sometimes but did not even know about it this year. I am always disapointed that the dachshunds never place or make it to BIS round.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 16, 2013)

actually last year the wire hair dachshund made it to BIS but didnt take it all


----------

